# How do I put my signature on a cover letter digitally?



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

I have no scanner, is there a piece of soft that can allow me to sign my name to a cover letter?. The place I am applying to only accepts applications via email, but they must be signed.

I think buying a wacom tablet would be a bit overkill.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Find a friend with a scanner? Anything you can do with a mouse will only be a rough approximation of your signature, and probably won't be good enough.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

No scanner? Here's a lo-fi solution. 

Sign your name on plain white paper. Use a black marker for better definition. Photograph your signature either with a camera or photobooth. Open pic in preview and crop and reduce the size so it fits in your doc. Drag and drop into Word or Pages. For added fanciness use the alpha tool in pages to block out the white paper background in your image.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, lots of people forget about their built-in iSight and Photobooth...  

Be sure to give the paper a good even lighting and a steady hand (or better yet, stationary mount of some kind)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

FedEx Kinkos.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

iPhone or cellphone camera and mail it to yourself as an image


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Check out Autograph*

Autograph lets you sign directly lnthe track pad. One of my lcients uses it all of the time. It is really cheap.

Autograph Signature Capture


----------



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

that is a great site there autograph software. Unfortunately I have an Imac.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Lichen Software said:


> Autograph lets you sign directly lnthe track pad. One of my lcients uses it all of the time. It is really cheap.
> 
> Autograph Signature Capture


That is very cool. Perfect!


----------

